# Paramount Home Media Distribution and The Film Arcade Collaborate on U.S. Distribution of Constantin Film’s Romantic Comedy LOVE, ROSIE



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Paramount Home Media Distribution and The Film Arcade Collaborate on U.S. Distribution of Constantin Film’s Romantic Comedy LOVE, ROSIE



HOLLYWOOD, CA (August 28, 2014) – The Film Arcade and Paramount Home Media Distribution announced today a collaboration to bring Constantin Film’s romantic comedy LOVE, ROSIE to theatrical and home viewing audiences in the U.S. Based on the international bestseller Where Rainbows End by Cecelia Ahern, the film is a modern comedy-of-errors about love and friendship starring Lily Collins (The Blind Side, Mirror Mirror) and Sam Claflin (The Hunger Games: Catching Fire, The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Parts 1 & 2). LOVE, ROSIE is directed by Christian Ditter, produced by Constantin Film’s Robert Kulzer and Canyon Creek Films’ Simon Brooks, and executive produced by Martin Moszkowicz, chairman of Constantin Film. 



The Film Arcade will distribute the film theatrically in the U.S. with Paramount Home Media Distribution handling all other platforms domestically. Release dates are tentatively scheduled for early 2015.



Rosie (Lily Collins) and Alex (Sam Claflin) have been best friends since they were 5, so they couldn't possibly be right for one another...or could they? When it comes to love, life and making the right choices, these two are their own worst enemies. One awkward turn at 18, one missed opportunity...and life sends them hurtling in different directions. But somehow, across time, space and different continents, the tie that binds them cannot be undone. Will they find their way back to one another, or will it be too late?



“We are excited to bring this delightfully romantic and engaging comedy to audiences in the U.S.,” said Syrinthia Studer, Senior Vice President, Marketing and Acquisitions, Paramount Home Media Distribution. “Lily Collins and Sam Claflin are sensational and this film delivers both a modern and heartwarming story that we believe audiences will wholeheartedly embrace.”



The deal was negotiated by Paramount Home Media Distribution and Constantin Film.



About The Film Arcade

Founded in 2012, The Film Arcade is a theatrical distribution company focused on bringing moviegoers the best independent films. Recent releases include A.C.O.D. starring Adam Scott, Richard Jenkins and Catherine O’Hara, Afternoon Delight starring Kathryn Hahn, Juno Temple, Josh Radnor and Jane Lynch, They Came Together starring Paul Rudd and Amy Poehler, and the critically acclaimed documentaries, Spinning Plates and The Other Dream Team. Upcoming releases include The Voices starring Ryan Reynolds and Song One starring Anne Hathaway.


----------

